# Pola Beer Garden up for trade



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have changed my garden railway over to turn of the century American look over the Austrian that it was. I have a Pola Beer Garden building that looks totaly out of place now. It is been in the weather for just under 2 years, but under a shade tree. Looking to swap for a different building that fits an american theme layout better. Mike


----------

